# Computer freezes... and makes weird sounds..



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi.. I have a really weird problem, and im not sure if its my sound card or my computer... This is what happens: I turn my computer on, turn on winamp, listen to music.. and when i do multiple task like open MSN or something else, my comp just freezes, and makes a weird continious sound... and the only way to shut it down is to take the power out. It happens everytime i do multiple task... help please? anyone? :sayno:


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi.. I have a really weird problem, and im not sure if its my sound card or my computer... This is what happens: I turn my computer on, turn on winamp, listen to music.. and when i do multiple task like open MSN or something else, my comp just freezes, and makes a weird continious sound... and the only way to shut it down is to take the power out. It happens everytime i do multiple task... help please? anyone?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Could be a number of things, but I would suspect it's more than likely a driver issue. Try an update of both your sound and video card drivers. It could even be a directsound issue, as Winamp uses a directSound output dll for playback.

Speaking of that, try first changing the output plugin in Winamp to waveout and see if it still gets messed up when you open up another app.


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Fox said:


> Could be a number of things, but I would suspect it's more than likely a driver issue. Try an update of both your sound and video card drivers. It could even be a directsound issue, as Winamp uses a directSound output dll for playback.
> 
> Speaking of that, try first changing the output plugin in Winamp to waveout and see if it still gets messed up when you open up another app.



Its not only winamp, i tried to play with diff players : media, real, umm, nero.. its not them.. at first i tho my ram card crashes and stuff.. i bought anothr ram card, didnt help.. then people told me that it might be my chip getting warmed up and that i should change fans.. and no.. it didnt help, i bought a new one.. 

It really drives me nuts when it just freezes sometimes when i just listen to music.. it just.. makes a weird sound, sounds like i cant even describe.. since i bought this new sound card and stuff, it might be the card, but it was new, i changed it again and it still does the same thing.. freezes and makes weird sounds


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, 
could you give us the full system specification? Also, how many sticks of ram do you have?
It the continious sound like a pause in the music, but you can still hear it? 
What happens if you leave it?
Feel the case, does it seem hot at all? Download mobile meter: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/MobileMeter.shtml and give us the temps. 
Was the system built or brought constructed already?

To switch it off, instead of switching it off by the plug, hold the power button, if you pull it out by the plug, it can cause more damage.


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> Hi,
> could you give us the full system specification? Also, how many sticks of ram do you have?
> It the continious sound like a pause in the music, but you can still hear it?
> What happens if you leave it?
> ...


Yeah thanks man for the support: Gateway computer 827GM AMD Athlon(tm) 64 processor 3500+
2.19Ghz, 1.87gb ram 2 sticks
2000FSB 512 k L2 cache
200gp of space
ATI radeon Xpress 200

The countinious sound.. its like not pause in music, its like sometimes sounds like scratches.. but most of the time it sounds like i guess best way to describe like a train's horn, just more sharp, its like the old computers, when u turn them off, they make a beep, the same beep, but in the speakers, looooong until i shut my comp off and its loud.. and it will not stop until i take out the power.. i dont have a restart button. okay and i will try to hold it

Yesterday i tried the temps, and it seemed to be fine... but ill try to screenshot one, im not sure how to use it, im very bad in computers

I just bought my sound card, but even before that, it crashes me couple of times.. but not that often


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
try downloading memtest: http://www.memtest86.com/ . It could be the second ram stick. Or easierly, take out the second ram stick, and see how it runs.

What PSU do you have?


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

I changed my ram sticks, i tho it was the ram at first.. i had at first only 1.. i bought it, and then it kept on crashing, i tried to put the second one... and yep, still crashing.. new ram sticks

Can u please explain what is PSU

Also i ran the temp program.. Freq is 2.20ghz HDD was in the begining 41c.. now its 43c


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, the temps seem fine, and we can take the ram out of the equation.

The PSU is the Power Supply Unit. To make it easier for us, did you build the system or get it off someone who built it, or did you get it ready built? If you got it ready built, could you give me the make and model of the system?


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> Ok, the temps seem fine, and we can take the ram out of the equation.
> 
> The PSU is the Power Supply Unit. To make it easier for us, did you build the system or get it off someone who built it, or did you get it ready built? If you got it ready built, could you give me the make and model of the system?


I got it build, its GATEWAY 827GM


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, I can't find the information for the power supply. So, I will need you to find out the power supply information.
On the back of the system you will be able to see something like this:







.
There should be a make and model on it. Note it down and post back with it.


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> Ok, I can't find the information for the power supply. So, I will need you to find out the power supply information.
> On the back of the system you will be able to see something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


BESTEC
Model: ATX-300-12E
REV
INPUT:100-127V-6A, 200-240V~3A 60/50HZ
OUTPUT +12V --- /15A, -12V --- /0.8A
300W MAX. +5V --- / 30A, +5VSB --- /2A
+3.3V --- / 28A.

+5V & 3.3V 180W MAX
+5V & +12V & +3.3V 288W MAX

S/N 05050087243


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your tempretures
http://www.stvsoft.com/


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi there....

Have you tried reinstalling the sound card or updating to the latest available drivers?


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

dai said:


> check your tempretures
> http://www.stvsoft.com/


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

This could be your problem. I don't think your PSU is powerful enough. It would also explain why when you put the sound card in, it crashes more. As it is requiring more power. Not 100% sure, so we'll put this on hold for now. 

Use this: http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp to calculate how powerful a PSU you require though.


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> This could be your problem. I don't think your PSU is powerful enough. It would also explain why when you put the sound card in, it crashes more. As it is requiring more power. Not 100% sure, so we'll put this on hold for now.
> 
> Use this: http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp to calculate how powerful a PSU you require though.


I have a switch in the back. likea red one.. maybe i need to switch? to higher voltage?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when i click on the link the page is blank


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Not a great idea....the switch is usually for 110v/240v which is dependant on where in the world you live


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

nickster_uk said:


> Not a great idea....the switch is usually for 110v/240v which is dependant on where in the world you live


I live in canada....  what do i need to do..?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no you don't,115v = usa and 230v = europe
your power supply is from the win 98 era,list your system specs


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

dai said:


> no you don't,115v = usa and 230v = europe
> your power supply is from the win 98 era,list your system specs


what exactly do i need to list?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=105811


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

dai said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=105811


ive listed those in the begining.. maybe u want additional info, ill try to look for it, just tell me what u want to know


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry i missed it as it was not in the first post
a continuous sound sometimes described as similar to a ambulance siren is the cpu overheating,your link to the temps comes up blank for me
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver and see what results
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
i would also consider getting a larger power supply
brand name computers put in a psu to run the computer as it comes,the minute you upgrade anything,you find the power light on


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

dai said:


> sorry i missed it as it was not in the first post
> a continuous sound sometimes described as similar to a ambulance siren is the cpu overheating,your link to the temps comes up blank for me
> redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver and see what results
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
> ...


Can i just buy a new power supply? or do i have to get a new computer?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can just upgrade the psu,but from what i have seen posted gateway use a odd shape psu so check it will fit before you buy


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

dai said:


> you can just upgrade the psu,but from what i have seen posted gateway use a odd shape psu so check it will fit before you buy


Thanks, and around how much u think its going to cost me?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you don't need a large one for that system 400-450w should be fine
http://www.atxpowersupplies.com/400-watt-power-supply-FSP400-60THN.php


----------



## Themc31 (Aug 22, 2006)

K thanks a lot everyone, i appreciate your help! :grin:


----------



## megirldeth (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same problem with my hp laptop....I have vista


----------

